# love sucked out of a marriage



## conraddobler (Sep 26, 2012)

Been with my wife for 10 year and married 6. She came with a 12yo son. Essentially from day one he has been a constant stressor in the marriage. Arrested, run away, found with drugs as a juvenlie pretty much every year sometimes twice in a year. As an adult arrested at least 9 times with 3 separate felony convictions. Thru all of this I played the supportive stepfather always swallowing my anger. I have also forked over somewhere in the vicinity of 50,000$ over the course of the relationship in legl fees. I always felt that i had to "suck it up" as it was really killing my wife with stress. Unfortunately now I realize that i left the relationship years ago, but now have a6 month old. How much would people put up with? just curious


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you saying that you don't love your wife any more?

Do you think you feel this way because she hasn't cut her loser soon lose to get his life together?


----------



## conraddobler (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm more asking how many folks would have stuck out a relationship that long with that much drama


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I would have drawn the line in the sand much earlier.

You stuck with it because you love her but in reality the child should have been made responsible for his own life once he reached adulthood.

My wife's family is much like your wife. They keep rescuing my wife's neice time after time after time as she continues to make bad decisions. She hasn't learned anything except that her family will always make it right for her.

She's in for a rude awakening sometime in the future


----------



## conraddobler (Sep 26, 2012)

thanks. That seems to be the general consensus. I wish I had as now I don't love my wife and am in a ****ty situation with a new baby


----------

